# Horribly Hilly Hundreds 2014



## ddave12000 (Aug 16, 2013)

Anyone sign up for this? I just signed up, lottery is announced tomorrow. Hope I get in!


----------



## ddave12000 (Aug 16, 2013)

I made it in. I'm really looking forward to taking this beast on...let the hill training begin*!

*once the 3 feet of snow is gone, of course...


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

I'll probably go up there in a few months and ride the route solo... I hate paying to ride my bike. LOL


----------



## ddave12000 (Aug 16, 2013)

headloss said:


> I'll probably go up there in a few months and ride the route solo... I hate paying to ride my bike. LOL


Yeah, I know what you mean. BUT, I do enjoy doing organized events a few times a year. Small price to pay in order to enjoy the camaraderie and meet new folks in my opinion.


----------



## antonlove (Sep 30, 2009)

I've done HHH a few times. I would agree about paying to ride your bike, but HHH is worth it. The SAG is great, the ride is well organized, and the volunteers are very friendly.


----------



## cactusgarrett (Apr 25, 2012)

Didn't get selected, but i got a transfer, so i'll be riding. Can't wait!


----------



## ddave12000 (Aug 16, 2013)

cactusgarrett said:


> Didn't get selected, but i got a transfer, so i'll be riding. Can't wait!


Nice! Which length route are you planning to do?


----------



## Nubster (Jul 8, 2009)

We have have a Gran Fondo out here that's similar...not lottery, just sign up, but the ride is brutal. I'm nowhere close to being ready to even attempt it. Maybe in a couple more years.


----------



## cactusgarrett (Apr 25, 2012)

Signed up for 100k, but hoping to HTFU enough to knock out 150k. It's nice that you can decide the day-of, and that it's in June. Last year, doing the Wisconsin Triple Crown, you had to be on your game come time for Arcadia's Brute in mid-May. That was.... real.


----------



## mik (Jan 15, 2008)

trying somethin new and doing a few organized rides this year so I signed up and got in The HH this year....I'll be doin the 200k.....Also going to do the DDD 300K in August.....and by something new, I mean paying to do a ride....raced 18 years (paying entry fees) but its been a few years since I did that..... 300K will be the longest distance in one day for me on a bike but I am very much looking forward to it......


----------



## lopott (Jun 27, 2010)

Looking for a transfer slot as lottery did not work out for a friend. If anyone knows of one please pm me. 

Thanks
Loren


----------



## pspycho (Sep 7, 2005)

This will be my first time riding it and I picked the 100K. Sounds like the hills are a somewhat "intense." I'm a flatlander from IL, but I have completed the CO Triple Bypass twice. If I can do 123 miles @ altitude, I'm hoping the Horribly Hilly will be somewhat "easier."


----------



## antonlove (Sep 30, 2009)

pspycho said:


> This will be my first time riding it and I picked the 100K. Sounds like the hills are a somewhat "intense." I'm a flatlander from IL, but I have completed the CO Triple Bypass twice. If I can do 123 miles @ altitude, I'm hoping the Horribly Hilly will be somewhat "easier."


Let us know what you think of the HHH ride. I'm a Chicagoan/flatlander, and I'm curious to know what you think of it as it stacks up to the Triple Bypass. I've heard of that ride, and I'm afraid of it.


----------



## ddave12000 (Aug 16, 2013)

Anyone who's done this race, did you use carbon clinchers? Any issues? I've only ridden mine on our Chicago area "hills". I'm planning to use them for the HHH but wondering if I should beware, or consider a different option?


----------



## mik (Jan 15, 2008)

ddave12000 said:


> Anyone who's done this race, did you use carbon clinchers?


First off this is not a "RACE" it is a "RIDE" there is no trophy or prize money :thumbsup:
Not sure why you wouldn't use wheels you normally ride if those happen to be CC so be it....this ride is on paved county roads and highways.....think your overthinkin it a bit


----------



## ddave12000 (Aug 16, 2013)

mik said:


> First off this is not a "RACE" it is a "RIDE" there is no trophy or prize money :thumbsup:


Yeah, you're right. Slip of the competitive tongue there...



mik said:


> Not sure why you wouldn't use wheels you normally ride if those happen to be CC so be it....this ride is on paved county roads and highways.....think your overthinkin it a bit


The only reason I was wondering about it is because I'm assuming that just like there's 11000 feet of climbing, there must be about that much going down too. Having never ridden many hills, didn't want to wreck my cc wheels, that's all. I might be overthinking it, but the way I see it, better to overthink and be well prepared. :thumbsup:


----------



## pspycho (Sep 7, 2005)

ddave12000 said:


> Yeah, you're right. Slip of the competitive tongue there...
> 
> 
> 
> The only reason I was wondering about it is because I'm assuming that just like there's 11000 feet of climbing, there must be about that much going down too. Having never ridden many hills, didn't want to wreck my cc wheels, that's all. I might be overthinking it, but the way I see it, better to overthink and be well prepared. :thumbsup:


The only thing I would be concerned about with carbon clinchers would be the rim height. This is the Midwest after all and that usually means wind. Strong crosswinds can negate the effects of a 40mm rim height. (Don't know the size of yours, but just sayin')


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

The descents are short, so no real worry about overheating from braking. 

Many of the descents are "ruined" by stop signs at the bottom. If it rains it might be dicey coming to a stop on carbon rims.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

Having done the 200k of each, the HHH is easy compared to Arcadia's Brute. For me I could do the HHH on a standard crank with 27 cog. On Arcadia I had a compact with 32 and had to serpentine to make all the hills. Too bad the series was cancelled.


----------



## inthesticks (Oct 27, 2010)

I have ridden the HHH it a couple times with 50mm CC, no issues, many times the WI IM course (use similar roads, area) also training rides in that area (Blue Mounds) many times with no issues. I run a compact Crank with a 11-25 cassette.

I will be there again this year, not sure on the 200 may step that down to 150 due to not wanting to "wreck" myself as I have plans in the afternoon.

If you have not done this, it is fun, just be prepared to suffer.


----------



## ddave12000 (Aug 16, 2013)

inthesticks said:


> I have ridden the HHH it a couple times with 50mm CC, no issues, many times the WI IM course (use similar roads, area) also training rides in that area (Blue Mounds) many times with no issues. I run a compact Crank with a 11-25 cassette.
> 
> I will be there again this year, not sure on the 200 may step that down to 150 due to not wanting to "wreck" myself as I have plans in the afternoon.
> 
> If you have not done this, it is fun, just be prepared to suffer.


Awesome, thanks! I'm looking forward to the suffering!


----------



## ddave12000 (Aug 16, 2013)

Wow. What a beast this ride was. Completed the 200k in 8:07 (moving time). As the day went on, the big hills just seemed to get harder and harder and I was really close to walking up the final hill, especially seeing half the people out there walking up. Not sure I'll do this one again, but definitely worth the experience!


----------



## inthesticks (Oct 27, 2010)

Great Job! This year was a bit more painful than last..still was fun.


----------

